# Low Cost DRO's from Igaging



## davidh

Again i am offering remote reading DRO’s for your lathe, mill,  router, saw, etc.  I still have a bunch of them.  And 6” direct reading ones also for the quills. 
Igaging.com is where they are from, in lengths of 6”, 12”, 24” and 36”.
 Those little graduation marks on the little handwheels are really difficult to read for some of us, other just like the convince of knowing where they are and where they’re going . . .  
Contact me for more information.   Thanks 
davidh


----------



## Joe in Oz

davidh said:


> Again i am offering remote reading DRO’s for your lathe, mill,  router, saw, etc.  I still have a bunch of them.  And 6” direct reading ones also for the quills.
> Igaging.com is where they are from, in lengths of 6”, 12”, 24” and 36”.
> Those little graduation marks on the little handwheels are really difficult to read for some of us, other just like the convince of knowing where they are and where they’re going . . .
> Contact me for more information.   Thanks
> davidh



Hi David,
Can you give me a price for a 6" and a 12" posted to Australia, please.
Cheers,
Joe 

Cheers,
Joe now Free


----------



## davidh

Joe in Oz said:


> Hi David,
> Can you give me a price for a 6" and a 12" posted to Australia, please.
> Cheers,
> Joe
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe now Free


joe, im estimating in the $73 range.  I figured a 5" diameter shipping tube about 16" long and about 3 lbs.


----------



## SteveM

Is there a specific unit for the quill? If so what's the difference?



davidh said:


> Again i am offering reote reading DRO’s for your lathe, mill,  router, saw, etc.  I still have a bunch of them.  And 6” direct reading ones also for the quills.
> Igaging.com is where they are from, in lengths of 6”, 12”, 24” and 36”.
> Those little graduation marks on the little handwheels are really difficult to read for some of us, other just like the convince of knowing where they are and where they’re going . . .
> Contact me for more information.   Thanks
> davidh


----------



## davidh

for the quill, either a direct reading unit (similar to a digital caliper) or unit with a remote reader have been used. 
I did a direct reading one myself, just to not have to deal with another wire.  however I may change it so I can have all three readers mounted on the same home made bracket. . .this is the way I did mine.


----------



## davidh

*igaging and accuremote dro's*

im going to do this again for the new guys that may be interested. . . . .adding* Accuremote  *
*I was in the tool repair & sales business for many years  and now that im retired I see a desire on the machining forums for things,  usually by other retirees.  many of which are trying to really watch their  pennys as I am.  I am offering my services to others that share my  machining interests.  *

*Last May I became a distrib. for igaging tools and am  offering them at very near cost, I had to buy a bunch of them to get the pricing  I wanted.  I have remote reading 6”, 12”, 24”, & 36” and 6” direct  reading quill dro’s.  like the ones on ebay, or check the “igaging.com” web  site.  they come with some misc’l mounting hardware and so far seem to be  pretty decent in quality.  I was also very impressed with a thing they call  a cube level / bevel gadget and have a bunch of those too.  they are very  handy for putting parts in your mill vice at an angle based on the level of your  table  or mill, or setting the blades in your saw at an exact angle to the  related parts of the machines.  these can be shipped in a small flat rate  box from the usps.   you can read about all their products at their  web site  “igaging.com”.  I have been placing orders from them about  every two weeks when I run low on a product.*

*I try to get the best shipping rates available and must pass  that on to you of course.*

*I  am also a distrib. for a tool supplier call ALFATOOLS.com in ill.    they have american, european and asian tools and miscl.  where I have been  offering quality drill sets, the most popular one is a 29 pc, USA made, stub  drill set in a metal drill index for $57.50 shipped to your door* 

*I accept checks and will take paypal if you’d care to add 3%  on to the total to pay their fee.  my paypal account sez I am a business,  but that’s how it was set up many years ago.*

*I hope I can help you save a few bucks for more tools. . .  *

*Now to add to this, I have Accuremote DRO’s and their related  products available and they have a web site at Accuremoteusa.com .  let me  know if I can be of assistance.  *


----------



## fretsman

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

Is there a price list somewhere we can look at?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## calstar

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

_Is there a price list somewhere we can look at?_

the accuremote site lists anytime tools as a seller and their prices can be seen here   http://www.anytimesale.com/servlet/the-Brands-cln-AccuRemote/Categories

that being said I'd buy from David as he's a member here and give us good deals on the products he sells.

Brian


----------



## davidh

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's  & prices*

igaging dro’s
6”      21.30
12”    23.00
24”    30.50
36”    35.50
angle / bevel cube  22.25

accuremote dro’s & cube
6”     33.05
12”   46.85
24”   71.00
38”   82.00
6” direct reading  29.35
angle / bevel cube   29.80
plus postage of course


----------



## fretsman

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



calstar said:


> _Is there a price list somewhere we can look at?_
> 
> the accuremote site lists anytime tools as a seller and their prices can be seen here   http://www.anytimesale.com/servlet/the-Brands-cln-AccuRemote/Categories
> 
> that being said I'd buy from David as he's a member here and give us good deals on the products he sells.
> 
> Brian



Thanks, Brian, I'm aware of that site but I was looking for actual prices from David. Interesting that that site is cheaper than Grizzly (where I bought mine originally). 



davidh said:


> igaging dro’s
> 6”      21.30
> 12”    23.00
> 24”    30.50
> 36”    35.50
> angle / bevel cube  22.25
> 
> accuremote dro’s & cube
> 6”     33.05
> 12”   46.85
> 24”   71.00
> 38”   82.00
> 6” direct reading  29.35
> angle / bevel cube   29.80
> plus postage of course



Thanks, David, I'll be looking for more of these in the future and your prices are very nice, I will be in touch.



John_Dennis said:


> What if anything, is different between iguaging and accuremote?



John, I do not have the igaging style but from what I've read, the igaging are not built as well as the Accuremote (The seals are supposedly better and they're stainless steel)  and they power down after a certain amount of time, while the Accuremote stays on and the DRO reads faster. I'm VERY happy with mine, but still not a true glass scale DRO.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## davidh

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



John_Dennis said:


> What if anything, is different between iguaging and accuremote?



the igaging scales are extruded aluminum and do NOT power down.  the accuracy is stated:
6"    .002
12"   .004
24"   .008                  (these numbers are within the total length of the scales)
36"   .014
my most humble opinion is that for many projects, and a hobby type person, these numbers are fine.

the Accuremote scales are  stainless steel, shiney and a bit more accurate.  such as:

6"     .001
12"   .0015
24"   .002               (these also are within the total length of the scale)
38"   .003


----------



## fretsman

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



davidh said:


> the igaging scales are extruded aluminum and do NOT power down.



I respectfully disagree as here is just a sample of folks that have these (feel free to google the igaging scales for yourself) and mention they do indeed power down quite quickly. I guess it's always possible that they improved upon this though:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f28/dro-mini-mill-anyone-have-these-19143/index5.html

David, are you saying you've personally tested these that you are buying and selling and they do NOT power down anymore? 

Dave


----------



## Rick Leslie

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

I can tell you for a fact that the Igaging read-outs I got from David do not power down. I forgot to turn mine off and they were still on 24 hours later.


----------



## Charley Davidson

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



Rick Leslie said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the Igaging read-outs I got from David do not power down. I forgot to turn mine off and they were still on 24 hours later.



Same here, I've been gone from my shop for over a month & hope I turned mine off.


----------



## KenS

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

Can these scales be cut?


----------



## xalky

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



fretsman said:


> I respectfully disagree as here is just a sample of folks that have these (feel free to google the igaging scales for yourself) and mention they do indeed power down quite quickly. I guess it's always possible that they improved upon this though:
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f28/dro-mini-mill-anyone-have-these-19143/index5.html
> 
> David, are you saying you've personally tested these that you are buying and selling and they do NOT power down anymore?
> 
> Dave


I have 3 of the igaging. The newer ones do not power down. Which is good, but if you forget to turn them off the batteries they will die quickly. Luckily I found a cheap source for batteries on Ebay, 50 batteries for $10. 

I tried wiring in a dc plug in power source but it would not work. I'm not sure why but I suspect that it wasn't a pure DC voltage. They would turn on, but wouldn't register any movement. So the stockpile of batteries was plan B. )


----------



## fretsman

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

Excellent, thanks so much for the updated information. This is great to know and I appreciate the input as being able to use the cheaper ones will come in handy for things like a drill press, router table etc.

Dave


----------



## xalky

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



KenS said:


> Can these scales be cut?


 Yes, to any length you desire.


----------



## davidh

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



fretsman said:


> I respectfully disagree as here is just a sample of folks that have these (feel free to google the igaging scales for yourself) and mention they do indeed power down quite quickly. I guess it's always possible that they improved upon this though:
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f28/dro-mini-mill-anyone-have-these-19143/index5.html
> 
> David, are you saying you've personally tested these that you are buying and selling and they do NOT power down anymore?
> 
> Dave



yes dave, and as others have concurred, the older ones did power down but there were some problems with those and when they were improved, they disabled  or took out the timer circuit, and I double checked with the importer to be certain. . . .

I am currently working on a larger capacity battery pack for mine.  something like a "plug and play" type thing.  I nearly have the prototype done but the holiday season has pretty much taken over my spare time.


----------



## richl

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

Hey David,  I sent you a pm... never sure if they go thru.

Rich


----------



## richl

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

pm sent!

rich


----------



## richl

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## davidh

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



richl said:


> Still waiting for a reply.



I just sent a return private message to you. . . . . .   sorry for the delay, I thought I did it already.


----------



## JOEZ

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



davidh said:


> im going to do this again for the new guys that may be interested. . . . .adding* Accuremote  *
> *I was in the tool repair & sales business for many years  and now that im retired I see a desire on the machining forums for things,  usually by other retirees.  many of which are trying to really watch their  pennys as I am.  I am offering my services to others that share my  machining interests.  *
> 
> *Last May I became a distrib. for igaging tools and am  offering them at very near cost, I had to buy a bunch of them to get the pricing  I wanted.  I have remote reading 6”, 12”, 24”, & 36” and 6” direct  reading quill dro’s.  like the ones on ebay, or check the “igaging.com” web  site.  they come with some misc’l mounting hardware and so far seem to be  pretty decent in quality.  I was also very impressed with a thing they call  a cube level / bevel gadget and have a bunch of those too.  they are very  handy for putting parts in your mill vice at an angle based on the level of your  table  or mill, or setting the blades in your saw at an exact angle to the  related parts of the machines.  these can be shipped in a small flat rate  box from the usps.   you can read about all their products at their  web site  “igaging.com”.  I have been placing orders from them about  every two weeks when I run low on a product*
> 
> *I try to get the best shipping rates available and must pass  that on to you of course.*
> 
> *I  am also a distrib. for a tool supplier call ALFATOOLS.com in ill.    they have american, european and asian tools and miscl.  where I have been  offering quality drill sets, the most popular one is a 29 pc, USA made, stub  drill set in a metal drill index for $57.50 shipped to your door*
> 
> *I accept checks and will take paypal if you’d care to add 3%  on to the total to pay their fee.  my paypal account sez I am a business,  but that’s how it was set up many years ago.*
> 
> *I hope I can help you save a few bucks for more tools. . .  *
> 
> *Now to add to this, I have Accuremote DRO’s and their related  products available and they have a web site at Accuremoteusa.com .  let me  know if I can be of assistance.  *


I bought mine 2 months ago from Grizzly. So far I only have the X axis mounted. If I need anymore I will get Accuremore.


----------



## JeffInMonterey

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

I am looking to mount these to my Maximat 7, but would like to see a copy of the instructions first.  Can you PM me a copy, or direct me to a site that has them?

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## cjtoombs

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

There's a fellow that has built a full featured DRO using the IGaging scales along with an Arduino and an Android tablet.  I've bought all the stuff to put one together for an Atlas mill, but I havn't had a chance to put it on yet.  The code is available free, and he has step by step instructions on his website.  It looks pretty neat, I can speak more for it after I get mine going .  Heres the link:

http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html


----------



## davidh

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



JeffInMonterey said:


> I am looking to mount these to my Maximat 7, but would like to see a copy of the instructions first.  Can you PM me a copy, or direct me to a site that has them?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jeff




either of the web sites have the specs and instructions. . . I guess they don't have mounting instructions.   anyone that has mounted them including myself could advise on your mounting .   that machine you have is fairly easy as most likely you can get at all sides.  yes ?
igaging.com
accuremoteusa.com

I trying to make a facebook page with photo's of different applications.    im finding it nearly as hard as it was to set the blinking clock in my old dvr. . . . .
check it out and see how it works for you. . .
https://www.facebook.com/david.hallsten.587


----------



## Hexhead

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

Mine don't power down you have to shut them off.


----------



## bpratl

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



Hexhead said:


> Mine don't power down you have to shut them off.



I have two igaging scales, purchased at different times, one powers down by it's self and the other will stay on forever; but the battery has lasted over one year and is still going strong. I could never figure out if this is a defect or a design change.


----------



## FanMan

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*

Mine (purchased last summer) don't power down either, at least not for quite awhile... I was wondering about that.


----------



## LEEQ

Is there somewhere we can go to see your offerings? I'm curious about tire depth gauges, calipers, direct read scales, remote multi axis display and such for determining the best scales for my use.


----------



## davidh

LEEQ said:


> Is there somewhere we can go to see your offerings? I'm curious about tire depth gauges, calipers, direct read scales, remote multi axis display and such for determining the best scales for my use.



lee, the web sites are here:
www.igaging.com

www.accuremoteusa.com

check out this facebook page also:    https://www.facebook.com/david.hallsten.587  I think it works.


----------



## LEEQ

Well thanks for the speedy response. Unfortunately I don't do social media. This site is about as social as I get. I'm told I'm an a** and I'm inclined to believe it. I might have to have one of the kids show me your stuff there though.  Thanks again, Lee.


----------



## John Hasler

LEEQ said:


> Well thanks for the speedy response. Unfortunately I don't do social media. This site is about as social as I get. I'm told I'm an a** and I'm inclined to believe it. I might have to have one of the kids show me your stuff there though.  Thanks again, Lee.



Not having a Facebook account does not make you asocial.


----------



## darkzero

LEEQ said:


> Well thanks for the speedy response. Unfortunately I don't do social media. This site is about as social as I get. I'm told I'm an a** and I'm inclined to believe it. I might have to have one of the kids show me your stuff there though.  Thanks again, Lee.



That's perfectly ok, I don't do facespace, twittle, or instagreet either.


----------



## LEEQ

what about mybook? ) I agree lack of social media does not make me antisocial, but it doesn't make it any less true either. I get along well with my tools though. Does that count for anything? :nuts:


----------



## John Hasler

LEEQ said:


> I get along well with my tools though. Does that count for anything? :nuts:



Counts for quite a lot.  I wish I got along better with mine.   I try to treat them well but every once in a while one of them bites me.  Just this afternoon a hammer got me on the thumb.


----------



## LEEQ

Don't feel too bad. I looked down yesterday and realized that when I push my lathe too hard she burns me, repeatedly. Sorry,hun. I'll try to be nicer. Someone/thing has to hold me in check.


----------



## davidh

LEEQ said:


> Don't feel too bad. I looked down yesterday and realized that when I push my lathe too hard she burns me, repeatedly. Sorry,hun. I'll try to be nicer. Someone/thing has to hold me in check.



lee, I'd be happy to email the photos iif you'd like. . .


----------



## LEEQ

Do you carry a full product line of both brands? If so, I have perused the two websites and have a pretty clear idea. One question I do have is: Does the direct read quill type scale that says vertical or horizontal allow the readout to be turned 90*? Igaging model 35 606 for example. Thanks


----------



## fastback

David, my DRO arrived yesterday.  All I need to do now is decide how I want to mount it.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## davidh

LEEQ said:


> Do you carry a full product line of both brands? If so, I have perused the two websites and have a pretty clear idea. One question I do have is: Does the direct read quill type scale that says vertical or horizontal allow the readout to be turned 90*? Igaging model 35 606 for example. Thanks



good questios.  first, I have all of both product lines available to me.  I am stocking the dro's, 6" digital protractor, 12" dial caliper and the igaging angle cube.   

other items would  need to be incorporated with a stocking order.  the have minimum dollar ordering quantity and shipping costs to  me must be considered with all my purchases.   

in other words, if you wanted something I don't have, you would need to wait until I order another load of dros.   might be a week, might be longer but I'd be happy to do it for you.

to answer your question, the 35-606 has a fixed display head and cannot be rotated.

thanks for your interest.


----------



## davidh

FACEBOOK:  my old up-bringing fought tooth and nail over the issue of belonging to that site.  I got on it years back, and totally got my paranoid butt off of it, completely erasing all my information. . . . .  

a year or so later, I had a different thought about it.  . . 

those that want to find you and want to know about you can easily do it. . .. the government already knows everything about everybody too.  

my wife told me to get with the 21st century and quit being so stogy. . .  she also said I was missing out on a lot of contact with my kids, grand kids, and great grand kids. . . . 

I told her I didn't give  a rats a** and if they wanted to contact me I had a phone and a mail box.  

well, guess what ?   the phone does not ring, nor does the mail box ever get visited with cards or quick notes from them.  

this is an electronic age.  so I got with the program.

hi-test computer, ipad, ipod, and a dam iphone that I can barely see the tiny screen. . .but you always know where you are. . . 

so what im trying to say is "these times are way beyond the age of Aquarius"   don't get left behind.

hence end of lesson, chipmunk


----------



## kevinpg

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



cjtoombs said:


> There's a fellow that has built a full featured DRO using the IGaging scales along with an Arduino and an Android tablet.  I've bought all the stuff to put one together for an Atlas mill, but I havn't had a chance to put it on yet.  The code is available free, and he has step by step instructions on his website.  It looks pretty neat, I can speak more for it after I get mine going .  Heres the link:
> 
> http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html



I have built the Yuriy's project and set it up on my sherline. I used david's igaging scales and it works great. i have it off while i place the project in a protective box.

if you build yuri's arduino project, be certain to use the arduino R3 Uno and the Arduino Proto shield to follow easily.  i have the arduino and also have sainsmart arduino and there are differences, so mixing and matching would be a challenge, doable, but a challenge.

my next step is cnc.


----------



## LEEQ

davidh said:


> good questios.  first, I have all of both product lines available to me.  I am stocking the dro's, 6" digital protractor, 12" dial caliper and the igaging angle cube.
> 
> other items would  need to be incorporated with a stocking order.  the have minimum dollar ordering quantity and shipping costs to  me must be considered with all my purchases.
> 
> in other words, if you wanted something I don't have, you would need to wait until I order another load of dros.   might be a week, might be longer but I'd be happy to do it for you.
> 
> to answer your question, the 35-606 has a fixed display head and cannot be rotated.
> 
> thanks for your interest.


I wonder why they say this unit is good both vertical and horizontal. The ones I have are regular old display reading ones and they don't appear to care if mounted upsidedown and backwards. Vert or horizontal or anywhere in between. I'm considering mounting one on top of my tailstock and want the display to read like a caliper. I'm thinking a modified caliper is the way to go for both travel and orientation. I will pm if I do it and see where you are at for an order. Thanks.


----------



## 30calARMS

Hi David,

I sent you a PM regarding the Accuremote DRO's. Thank You,

-30cal


----------



## davidh

lee, I think I did not make my reply to you as clear as I should have.  the horiz / vertical installation is correct but the head is just like a caliper in  that if its on a quill, it will look the same as if its laying on a table.  does that make more sense ? 




LEEQ said:


> I wonder why they say this unit is good both vertical and horizontal. The ones I have are regular old display reading ones and they don't appear to care if mounted upsidedown and backwards. Vert or horizontal or anywhere in between. I'm considering mounting one on top of my tailstock and want the display to read like a caliper. I'm thinking a modified caliper is the way to go for both travel and orientation. I will pm if I do it and see where you are at for an order. Thanks.


----------



## GarageGuy

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



Rick Leslie said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the Igaging read-outs I got from David do not power down. I forgot to turn mine off and they were still on 24 hours later.



Mine do not power down either.  I've left them on several times.  On the up-side, they take the nice (cheap) 2032 coin cell batteries they sell at Harbor Freight.  I mounted a set on my mill/drill, and so far I like them.

I may opt for a set of the Accuremotes for my lathe.

GG


----------



## davidh

the Accuremote Remote Reading dro's are no longer available from the factory.  I do have a few 6" remote reading ones.  the new model that has been introduced is called the Absolute.  so far they have been nearly impossible to get any quanity of them.  Accuremote will still offer the Direct Reading Quill Mount I believe.  I also have a bunch of those.

the new model "Absolute" has a tighter accuracy tolerance and of course that comes with a higher price tag.  as much as 2-1/2 times more than the iGaging ones.


----------



## arvidj

The ABSolute from iGaging is listed on their home page but not linked to an information or pricing.

I wonder how long it will be before Mitutoyo claims 'confusion' of the name with their Absolute Digimatic line of measuring devices.

And if the price has actually increased as much as you mentioned they will be competing with the imported glass scale prices. Still considerably smaller and not requiring a quadrature compatible DRO display but that may not prove to be a competitive edge.


----------



## nobog

Grizzly already has these (Absolute DRO) on their web site - with prices - however, the 6" is in stock but the 24" & 38" are:

_Not available for immediate shipment

JK​_


----------



## fretsman

Does anyone know of a small DRO like these, that come in an "X" axis lathe style that will show the correct material removal (double the amount for the diameter)?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## davidh

the Absolute MSLP is as follows:
6"    60.71
12"  92.15
24"  141.74
32"  149.63
38"  157.42

I currently have a 6" and a 12" available for $46.55 & $70.15  when those are sold I will not be handling them.


----------



## shorton

Anyone put one of these on the carriage of a SB9?


----------



## OlBull

shorton said:


> Anyone put one of these on the carriage of a SB9?




My question exactly....


----------



## shorton

davidh said:


> the Absolute MSLP is as follows:
> 6"    60.71
> 12"  92.15
> 24"  141.74
> 32"  149.63
> 38"  157.42
> 
> I currently have a 6" and a 12" available for $46.55 & $70.15  when those are sold I will not be handling them.



David:

So you're quitting this biz?

No long ones avail, right?


----------



## Surprman

*Re: igaging and accuremote dro's*



cjtoombs said:


> There's a fellow that has built a full featured DRO using the IGaging scales along with an Arduino and an Android tablet.  I've bought all the stuff to put one together for an Atlas mill, but I havn't had a chance to put it on yet.  The code is available free, and he has step by step instructions on his website.  It looks pretty neat, I can speak more for it after I get mine going .  Heres the link:
> 
> http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html



I installed this system using Accurmote scales.  It works great and the power down issue is irrelevant (since the Arduino provides the power for the scale so no battery issues).

Here is a link to a posting I made showing the set-up and my acrylic mounting bracket for the Android tablet:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22780

later,

Rick


----------



## davidh

shorton said:


> David:
> 
> So you're quitting this biz?
> 
> No long ones avail, right?



I will not be handling the Absolute ones.  for all the work I find its too expensive to stock and I feel ive flooded the market with the iGaging ones. . .and I still have iGaging products available.

the requirement to purchase these units as a dealer / distributor is to lay out a bunch of cash. . . I have done that and got most of it back.  

I have not done  it for profit and its quite time consuming.  

I no longer have any of the Absolute units.  initially they were very difficult to obtain and shipping one'sy and two;sys  makes it cost prohibitive.  

I have read that Grizzly is taking orders, and there may even be some on ebay... 

thanks for asking. . . I'll still be here.

davidh


----------



## shorton

Thanks David.  I'm confused though.  There are iGauging, Accumote, and Absolute?  And you are just doing iGauging?


----------



## davidh

me too,  Accuremote no longer exists EXCEPT the quill mount 6" that is direct reading.
the new models are branded as "Absolute" and are quite a bit more money, and have larger display heads.
I will stock some of the iGaging, low priced ones, for a short while and possibly do another large order if I first get commitments for what I do not have.

I also have a handful of 6" digital calipers.
thanks for asking.  I hope this makes sense


----------



## Scruffy

[QUOTEhe=davidh;202522]me too,  Accuremote no longer exists EXCEPT the quill mount 6" that is direct reading.
the new models are branded as "Absolute" and are quite a bit more money, and have larger display heads.
I will stock some of the iGaging, low priced ones, for a short while and possibly do another large order if I first get commitments for what I do not have.

I also have a handful of 6" digital calipers.
thanks for asking.  I hope this makes sense [/QUOTE]

hi all been busy lately!
I recently bought a billet aluminum. Dro holder on e-bay.  I-gauging displays fit  perfectly. He has 2 and 3 axis available.
You can find them at konk27.   Or. Go to buss& indust. Then go to heavy equip parts& acss then go to manufacturing  equip parts then go to digital readout's.
Item #. 251529447031

Not affiliated or anything just a happy cust.   Thanks. Ron


----------



## ericg

Hello David,

Another Aussie here looking for IGaging DRO scales.

Would you still have stock? I am looking for 3x6", 2x24" and 1x12"

these are for my lathe and vertical mill (to be delivered soon)

the third 6" is for the compound slide, not sure of I need it but I'll see if it's worth doing.

If you still have stock, can you let me know the price with postage, and how to pay?

Cheers...

Eric


----------



## Rick Leslie

David, I hope you continue to carry the IGaging scales. I know quite a few people who have benefited from your sacrifice. Do you still carry the Anglecube?


----------



## davidh

Rick Leslie said:


> David, Do you still carry the Anglecube?



I still have a handful left, and a couple 4" digital protractors too....................  
I really do enjoy doing it, so if I get enough requests, I may.  

the angle cubes are $27.25 to your door.   funny you should mention those,  my wife used mine yesterday for aligning fence posts in her straw bale garden, and then to sink a flag pole socket in the hole I had dug. . .  im really glad she didn't drop it in the gooey clay and water filled holes. . .


----------



## richl

Thanks dave! The accuremote gages i purchased back in early jan have finally been installed on my old south bend mill. Im still a noob, but im learning quick:-!  Thanks for the great support. .. please keep at it, its great having you here supporting us!

Rich


----------



## NightWing

My three Igaging scales I purchased from David came today.  I am impressed and grateful for the good service i received from David.

I am going to install all three on my LMS solid column mini-mill.  Mounting the scales will be no problem, but the reader (slider) has me stumped.  The brackets furnished are not suitable and I'm not sure which ones are intended to mount the slider.

The problem is the movable slides on the mill are in the same plane as the stationary frame where the scale will be mounted.  None of the brackets will work.  With the scale feet sitting flat on the mounting surface, the reader stands about 3/16 above the mounting surface.

It appears that a flat plate will be needed to mount the slider on the adjacent movable surface.

Any ideas will be welcome and/or pix to tell the visual story.

- - - Updated - - -

My three Igaging scales I purchased from David came today.  I am impressed and grateful for the good service I received from David.

I am going to install all three on my LMS solid column mini-mill.  Mounting the scales will be no problem, but the reader (slider) has me stumped.  The brackets furnished are not suitable and I'm not sure which ones are intended to mount the slider.

The problem is the movable slides on the mill are in the same plane as the stationary frame where the scale will be mounted.  None of the brackets will work.  With the scale feet sitting flat on the mounting surface, the reader stands about 3/16 above the mounting surface.

It appears that a flat plate will be needed to mount the slider on the adjacent movable surface.

Any ideas will be welcome and/or pix to tell the visual story.

- - - Updated - - -

Crazy!  I tried to edit my post above to correct a typo and it ended up doubling the message.

So far, I have not been able to start a new thread.  I have yet to see a button for new post.


----------



## davidh

NightWing said:


> my post above to correct a typo and it ended up doubling the message.
> 
> So far, I have not been able to start a new thread.  I have yet to see a button for new post.



just keep adding on to this one. . . . . . no problem there on this end. . . .


----------



## Frank Adams

For all those using the I-Gaging Scales, this is a great add on http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html


----------



## outsider347

David
Wondering if the IGaging scales are still available, and also please LMK the current cost for 3 axix system for my Grizzly 0704 mill
Tks
ed


----------



## outsider347

Anyone else out there interested

David needs quantity to make this work

ed


----------



## sgisler

Possibly. What would the cost be for a set to do a Southbend 10k? (Carriage, cross feed and compound)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk1nner

Could I get the current price on the 38"  thank you.


----------



## dave2176

I am interested in a set.
Dave


----------



## Danny Mayes

Are you still selling DROs?  I need a 6" & 2x 12".  Thanks


----------



## bill stupak

A word of caution to anyone installing the Absolute  DRO's . I purchased  36"  and 12" units for my lathe. I mistakenly mixed up the display units and the readings were all over the place. It took a while to figure it out, but it appears at least on mine that the displays are not interchangeable and I couldn't find any markings to tell which is which. Other that that hiccup I am quite pleased with them. 

Bill


----------



## sgisler

Thanks for that! I have the same with intent to install on my 10k. Just haven't gotten to it yet (along with lots of other projects). 
Do you know if they will work with Yuri's Touch DRO yet? I thought it would be cool to do. But the displays that come with them look decent so it's not really a big deal if TDRO can't be used with them. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

